# Here for help.



## Lisadelo (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi I'm Lisa. Currently in California and moving to New Zealand next week and in need of urgent help...


----------



## Lisadelo (Feb 21, 2012)

*Help or advice would be very much appreciated.*

Im hoping someone can help me, I have been in touch with all our local cat shelters and no can help or offer any advice  We fly on Sunday. No friends or family will take them and I'm seriously at a loss.



My husband recently lost his job and we have decided to move to New Zealand which is where my family are. We where hoping to take our cats Gabby and Cassie with us. Which is what we have always done when we have moved in the past. Gabby is originally from Hawaii and Cassie from Connecticut. New Zealand has strict Quarantine laws and we don't have the time to get our cats ready nor the funds to pay for their flights and quarantine time in new zealand once we arrive (total being close to $4000). The USA is classed as a rabies country and all animals upon entering have to stay in an approved quarantine hold for at least 30 days. We were very upset to learn this.



We love our cats, but have to do what is best for our family and remaining here isn't an option with my husband not working as we have kids. Its heart breaking as Gabby we have had for over 7 years and she has traveled everywhere with us (my husband was prior Navy), Cassie we have had for 5 years. I've tried to re home them myself but no family or friends can take them, which saddens me. I'm not sure what to do as we are running out of time before we leave. I'm hoping you may be able to put me in touch with a foster family who would be willing to love my kitties.





Gabby is the tabby one in the photos she was a rescue cat when we got her in Hawaii, her estimated age is about 8 years old. She is very laid back and easy going, she has adjusted well with all the moves we have done, she has lived in Hawaii, Virginia, Connecticut then here in California where we have been for the last 19 months. She loves cuddles and lots of attention and is fantastic with children and babies. We have 4 kids 8 and under. She had her own kittens before we rescued her and she was spaded by the shelter. She is very loving with little ones and has always been very interested in them when we have brought them home from the hospital, she would often sit with them if ever they peeped or cried until i got to them. She loves spending every evening sat behind my head on the sofa. She has never had any health issues.





Cassie is the black and white one and is estimated to be around 6. She is a very shy kitty and takes her a while to warm up to new places, people and situations. I fear us leaving may be hard on her.  She prefers older children to babies and young toddlers. She just runs the other way if she baby tries crawling towards her. She never bites or scratches. She loves my eldest daughter and loves cuddles and snuggles with her. It always takes her a while to warm up to men, she now loves my husband. But it was a long process for her to be able to trust him. From what we found out from the places she was rescued they believed she had often been kicked by her previous owner who was male. She is a lovely cat and has been the cause of many laughs, she likes to sleep on her back just like a dog. We have hundreds of photos of her lounging as we call it. The move from Connecticut to California was hard, mainly because we stayed with my in laws who already had their own cats. Gabby was perfectly fine and fit right in. Cassie hid the 5 weeks we were there and only came out to eat and pee. But as soon as we moved into our own place with our own stuff she was fine, the first night she went and layout in the middle of the room. lol

Cassie had health problems back in Connecticut and had surgery in 2009 to remove bladder stones. Under the doctors recommendation she was changed from a dry diet to a wet one. She has had no issues since.


----------

